# Splash Pad run-off - Sanitary versus Storm Sewer



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 3, 2012)

I have a Splash Pad design that is showing drainage sloping and connection to the Sanitary Sewer system for run-off.  I am working with the 2006 IPC, but am willing to consider any equivalent codes that may address issues with this type of connection.  Does anybody have any first hand experience with these installations (arcing streams of water over a padded rubber exterior patio area)?


----------



## Moscow (May 3, 2012)

I would use UPC section 1101.1 All roof, paved areas, yards, courts, and courtyards shall be drained into a separate storm sewer system.

I would think that a splash pad in an outside patio area would fall under this section.

Good Luck

Justin


----------



## GBrackins (May 3, 2012)

I'd want to keep it out of the sanitary sewer. why treat something at the sewage treatment plant that doesn't need to be treated? runs up your costs. might want to get with your department of public works, probably have something in their regulations.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 4, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> I'd want to keep it out of the sanitary sewer. why treat something at the sewage treatment plant that doesn't need to be treated? runs up your costs. might want to get with your department of public works, probably have something in their regulations.


Public Works and Engineering are both saying no to the Storm Sewer.  To use a new term I am just learning, the IPC is "silent" on which way to go.  Storm Sewer would have been the easiest way to go, but at leaset we have been consistently informing the Developer that we want the water to go to the Sanitary with an indirect connection.


----------



## David Henderson (May 4, 2012)

Tie the down spouts to 4" pipe underground and take it to the curb. Storm water tied into sewer is a main reason you hear about treatment plants being over run in the winter.


----------



## GBrackins (May 4, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Public Works and Engineering are both saying no to the Storm Sewer.  To use a new term I am just learning, the IPC is "silent" on which way to go.  Storm Sewer would have been the easiest way to go, but at leaset we have been consistently informing the Developer that we want the water to go to the Sanitary with an indirect connection.


wasn't saying connection into storm water drainage system. Where I am we typically have subsurface recharging systems where storm water run-off for roof leaders and such is put into chambers under ground to slowly go back into the water table.

But I understand where they are going from, pour gasoline down the drain and straight to your stream, river, lake or whereever else the storm water system empties into.


----------



## GBrackins (May 4, 2012)

roof leaders can also tie into a underground cistern for use in lawn irrigation or keeping the petunias perky. install a overflow from the cistern to your recharge system.


----------



## north star (May 4, 2012)

*= =*

From the `06 IPC, Section 802.1.4 - Swimming pools.

Where wastewater from swimming pools, backwash from filters and water from

pool deck drains discharge to the building drainage system, the discharge shall

be through an indirect waste pipe by means of an air gap.

This code section might be applicable if the water drainage is directed

to the sanitary sewer system.

Also, have you considered capturing the water run-off to irrigate other

areas?........See the link:



*http://www.parksandrecreation.org/2012/February/Spray-Park-Water-Reuse/*



*$ $*


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 4, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> http://www.parksandrecreation.org/2012/February/Spray-Park-Water-Reuse/


thanks.  we are definitely using that section.  I will have to check out the link later.  thanks again.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 4, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> roof leaders can also tie into a underground cistern for use in lawn irrigation or keeping the petunias perky. install a overflow from the cistern to your recharge system.


It's an on the cheap last minute project that the developer is hoping will revitalize an area that is currently only occupied by moody teenagers killing time between taco bell runs...they are already unhappy we are requiring code compliance.


----------



## GBrackins (May 4, 2012)

it's amazing the number of people that get upset if they catch a government employee eating at Taco Bell, but then turn around and don't want you to do your job .... wish they would make up my mind for me

I hear you Papio, I hear ya, been there done that and didn't even get a t-shirt


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 4, 2012)

GBrackins said:
			
		

> I hear you Papio, I hear ya, been there done that and didn't even get a t-shirt


It wasn't nearly as bad as it could have been, but at 4:45 when I am trying to walk out the door to my kids first music recital, I am not exactly wearing my big soft and fluffy detailing mitts...and then they get even more upset if you have the t-shirt to boot.


----------



## peach (May 6, 2012)

gasoline, etc goes into storm sewers every time it rains (driveways, streets, etc).  We have combined sewers here, so even when the developer installs separate storm sewers on the property, it still all empties into the sanitary sewer somewhere (and either gets treated or dumped into the river).

Absent combined sewer scenarios, storm water and condensate should not be dumped into the sanitary sewer.

Combined sewer is addressed in Sec 1108 (IPC 2006)


----------

